# Don K's Mobile Table Saw Stand Sketchup Model



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Don K's Mobile Table Saw Stand Sketchup Model*

I have been threatening to buy a new table saw for a few months now and as all the planets seem to be aligned I am finally going to take the plunge…before i end up spending the money on Christmas! I am going to get a Grizzly G0690. I came to this decision thanks to allot of great input from the people on this site in particular Don K. He owns this saw along with a few other Grizzly pieces and doesn't hesitate to sing the praises of this saw. After the Shop Fox rolling base he purchased basically collapsed, he designed and built this stand for his saw. He was kind enough to share the details with me, and you can see it in the pictures of his shop. Of course being the Sketch-A-Holic I am I had to do a model of the stand complete with renders and exploded views. Click the link below each image to see it full size..

Here is the stand, raw SU output. 








http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o190/fella77/tsstand_1.jpg

The exploded view…








http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o190/fella77/tsstand3.jpg

Here is the dimensioned view…








http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o190/fella77/tsstand5.jpg

And a rendered image









http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o190/fella77/20091109151744_12m56s.jpg

I like his design allot, the way the saw sits in a pocket to keep it from being too high off the floor. Don says that with the casters unlocked, the saw moves with a one handed shove…try that with a typical rolling base. I am going to put this together this weekend so as soon as my saw gets here I can put it in the stand before the cast iron goes on!


----------



## ehrenal (Mar 23, 2012)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Don K's Mobile Table Saw Stand Sketchup Model*
> 
> I have been threatening to buy a new table saw for a few months now and as all the planets seem to be aligned I am finally going to take the plunge…before i end up spending the money on Christmas! I am going to get a Grizzly G0690. I came to this decision thanks to allot of great input from the people on this site in particular Don K. He owns this saw along with a few other Grizzly pieces and doesn't hesitate to sing the praises of this saw. After the Shop Fox rolling base he purchased basically collapsed, he designed and built this stand for his saw. He was kind enough to share the details with me, and you can see it in the pictures of his shop. Of course being the Sketch-A-Holic I am I had to do a model of the stand complete with renders and exploded views. Click the link below each image to see it full size..
> 
> ...


Came across this design while researching. I really like this design, after having it for a while how do you like it? Any changes you would make? I want to try this with an extension table by just extending some runners and an extra set of casters.

thanks


----------



## wdm (Jun 22, 2014)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Don K's Mobile Table Saw Stand Sketchup Model*
> 
> I have been threatening to buy a new table saw for a few months now and as all the planets seem to be aligned I am finally going to take the plunge…before i end up spending the money on Christmas! I am going to get a Grizzly G0690. I came to this decision thanks to allot of great input from the people on this site in particular Don K. He owns this saw along with a few other Grizzly pieces and doesn't hesitate to sing the praises of this saw. After the Shop Fox rolling base he purchased basically collapsed, he designed and built this stand for his saw. He was kind enough to share the details with me, and you can see it in the pictures of his shop. Of course being the Sketch-A-Holic I am I had to do a model of the stand complete with renders and exploded views. Click the link below each image to see it full size..
> 
> ...


Wondering if you ever built this for your Grizzly G0690? I'm thinking about building one for my G1023. I really like the simple design. Does the birch plywood hold the G0690. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Minnesotawood (Aug 10, 2015)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Don K's Mobile Table Saw Stand Sketchup Model*
> 
> I have been threatening to buy a new table saw for a few months now and as all the planets seem to be aligned I am finally going to take the plunge…before i end up spending the money on Christmas! I am going to get a Grizzly G0690. I came to this decision thanks to allot of great input from the people on this site in particular Don K. He owns this saw along with a few other Grizzly pieces and doesn't hesitate to sing the praises of this saw. After the Shop Fox rolling base he purchased basically collapsed, he designed and built this stand for his saw. He was kind enough to share the details with me, and you can see it in the pictures of his shop. Of course being the Sketch-A-Holic I am I had to do a model of the stand complete with renders and exploded views. Click the link below each image to see it full size..
> 
> ...


Any one make this?


----------



## wdm (Jun 22, 2014)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Don K's Mobile Table Saw Stand Sketchup Model*
> 
> I have been threatening to buy a new table saw for a few months now and as all the planets seem to be aligned I am finally going to take the plunge…before i end up spending the money on Christmas! I am going to get a Grizzly G0690. I came to this decision thanks to allot of great input from the people on this site in particular Don K. He owns this saw along with a few other Grizzly pieces and doesn't hesitate to sing the praises of this saw. After the Shop Fox rolling base he purchased basically collapsed, he designed and built this stand for his saw. He was kind enough to share the details with me, and you can see it in the pictures of his shop. Of course being the Sketch-A-Holic I am I had to do a model of the stand complete with renders and exploded views. Click the link below each image to see it full size..
> 
> ...


I did make one for my G1023. Had to modify dimensions a bit for it to fit. I also used much longer top 2×6's to accommodate a cabinet, so I have 6 castors and not 4. It works great. After a year and a half or so, no sagging and solid as hell. I was concerned about the plywood holding it but when I did the math on the dispersion of weight across the 140 sq in, I realized there was no problem.

I would recommend using good castors. Also, it's a challenge getting the saw onto the stand. I had to borrow a large motor crane from my mechanic which worked like a charm.


----------



## MadGerman (Oct 2, 2012)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Don K's Mobile Table Saw Stand Sketchup Model*
> 
> I have been threatening to buy a new table saw for a few months now and as all the planets seem to be aligned I am finally going to take the plunge…before i end up spending the money on Christmas! I am going to get a Grizzly G0690. I came to this decision thanks to allot of great input from the people on this site in particular Don K. He owns this saw along with a few other Grizzly pieces and doesn't hesitate to sing the praises of this saw. After the Shop Fox rolling base he purchased basically collapsed, he designed and built this stand for his saw. He was kind enough to share the details with me, and you can see it in the pictures of his shop. Of course being the Sketch-A-Holic I am I had to do a model of the stand complete with renders and exploded views. Click the link below each image to see it full size..
> 
> ...


Has anyone made this base but with runners that extend out far enough to accommodate supports to support a router table that's built into the table saw?


----------



## wdm (Jun 22, 2014)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Don K's Mobile Table Saw Stand Sketchup Model*
> 
> I have been threatening to buy a new table saw for a few months now and as all the planets seem to be aligned I am finally going to take the plunge…before i end up spending the money on Christmas! I am going to get a Grizzly G0690. I came to this decision thanks to allot of great input from the people on this site in particular Don K. He owns this saw along with a few other Grizzly pieces and doesn't hesitate to sing the praises of this saw. After the Shop Fox rolling base he purchased basically collapsed, he designed and built this stand for his saw. He was kind enough to share the details with me, and you can see it in the pictures of his shop. Of course being the Sketch-A-Holic I am I had to do a model of the stand complete with renders and exploded views. Click the link below each image to see it full size..
> 
> ...


If you look at the post previous to yours by me, you'll see that's what I did. I haven't built the cabinets yet but I do have the base with the long runners done. I do have some pics if your interested.


----------

